
A Simple Decompiler (1988) - userbinator
http://www.drdobbs.com/cpp/a-simple-decompiler/184407957
======
s-macke
This looks like a normal postfix to infix notation converter. It transforms
"abc++" to "a+b+c". You can call it a decompiler for a very simple stack
machine. But it neither accounts for branches nor loops.

~~~
bluedino
It appears it supports branching, however the author implemented a spreadsheet
so he didn't use them. Trying to find the original article only came up with
this:

[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/spe.4380070502/fu...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/spe.4380070502/full)

